# Canvasback & Bluebill dead mount



## CLDUCKS (Sep 27, 2011)

I picked up my Canvasback and Bluebill dead mount last night from Beaks & Bands Waterfowl Taxidermy in McDonough, GA.  Ya'll tell me what you think...


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks awesome man!!


----------



## ericflowers (Sep 27, 2011)

That's slick man


----------



## Lightnrod (Sep 27, 2011)

Great looking mounts!


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sweet looking mount. I like the grass addition in the bottom of the box!!!


----------



## CLDUCKS (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks ya'll. I'm real happy with it . Gonna get a goose mounted this year.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 27, 2011)

Only thing that would make It look better is, Hanging in My man cave!!!!! lol


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2011)

That's a sweet mount right there.


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Sling (Sep 28, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## paulito (Sep 28, 2011)

I hate it..........because i was gonna do that with my cans and got talked out of it. Now i see yours and wish i would have stuck to my guns. great mount man.


----------



## Drake1807 (Sep 28, 2011)

Good looking mount!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 29, 2011)

nice!


----------

